# Upcoming Horus Heresy anthology!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Was reading Nick Kyme's blog post for today and came across this little bit of information that you all may be interested it.

http://www.nickkyme.com/?p=1264


> I’ll keep disclosure brief as some of this has yet to be ratified and should be considered speculative, but I’ve been commissioned to write a short story for a forthcoming Horus Heresy anthology. At present, it’s called ‘Forgotten Sons’ (the short story, NOT the anthology) and features an Ultramarine and a Salamander who are on a special mission as the two protagonists. It’s also set post-Dropsite Massacre. Let the speculation begin!


Enjoy! :victory:

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah ADB mentioned that on his blog a week or two ago now, I believe its going to be called _Age of Darkness_.

But a James Bond style Ultramarine/Salamander special mission sounds good  and post-Isstvan V? hmm...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent news, I really enjoyed Tales of the Heresy- post-Isstvan V would certainly explain why the Salamander is going all secret agent, there wouldn't be enough Astartes left in the Legion to do much else, I am some what confused as to how an Ultramarine would get roped into it though...ah well I'm sure all will be explained.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It points towards the Missing Legions I believe personally, at least in my opinion the name does. Perhaps, the two Marines try to find one of them if they have not been destroyed? Meh, actually I _highly_ doubt that. Now, well now I have not got a clue on what it would be about. I look forward to this however, good find Commissar Ploss!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

dark angel said:


> It points towards the Missing Legions I believe personally, at least in my opinion the name does. Perhaps, the two Marines try to find one of them if they have not been destroyed? Meh, actually I _highly_ doubt that. Now, well now I have not got a clue on what it would be about. I look forward to this however, good find Commissar Ploss!


thanks mate. It should be a good one!

CP


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah Dark Angel i thought that to when i read the title. "forgotton sons" immediately got my attention on the lost legions


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Was reading Nick Kyme's blog post for today and came across this little bit of information that you all may be interested it.
> 
> http://www.nickkyme.com/?p=1264
> 
> ...


Though I have only just trodden beyond the Heretical bounds of Isstvan III - Yes, _Galaxy in Flames_, I am jointly amused, yet partly anoyed at this. Firstly, I mean, its nice to have a novel set post-Isstvan V, after the Drop-site Massacre, detailing the primary reprecussions, as said conflict being arugabley the greatest the Imperium had ever known pre-Siege of Terra, and so this, in accord with Ravens Flight, hopefully, should work well. 

But. This news, in addition with the White Scars novel to which Abnett shall pour his superhuman genius forth into, the Siege seems even more far off. I feverantly hope that Black Library dosen`t destroy the series by the peppering of silly little novels, buying time between major events, and more dubiously - More money


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Firstly, naw, it has nothing to do with the Lost Legions.



bobss said:


> Though I have only just trodden beyond the Heretical bounds of Isstvan III - Yes, _Galaxy in Flames_, I am jointly amused, yet partly anoyed at this. Firstly, I mean, its nice to have a novel set post-Isstvan V, after the Drop-site Massacre, detailing the primary reprecussions, as said conflict being arugabley the greatest the Imperium had ever known pre-Siege of Terra, and so this, in accord with Ravens Flight, hopefully, should work well.
> 
> But. This news, in addition with the White Scars novel to which Abnett shall pour his superhuman genius forth into, the Siege seems even more far off. I feverantly hope that Black Library dosen`t destroy the series by the peppering of silly little novels, buying time between major events, and more dubiously - More money


You're not going to be pleased, then.

Horus Heresy fluff has, so far, been very vague. People believe the Heresy was a straight dash to Terra right after Isstvan, because it's always just been glossed over in the revealed lore, or simply explained poorly.

There's a problem with this, though. The longest part of the Heresy was the several years it took Horus to get to Terra. The Imperium is tearing itself apart in civil war, with the Traitors and the Imperials fighting over the galaxy, with so many worlds declaring their allegiance to Horus. 

The entire Heresy apparently lasts about 6-7 years, with the Siege of Terra in the 7th year. Isstvan is 3ish years in.

It's got nothing to do with BL operating purely to make money. It's not an artificial delay invented to make more books. Terra is no further away now than it's ever been - people are just only now realising there was a lot more to the war than a run from Isstvan to Terra. Horus has to raise the armies necessary to break Terra, first of all.

Terra is a long way away. Several years' worth of galactic civil war war away, in fact. That's why this is called the Age of Darkness. It's the Dark Ages of the Horus Heresy, the parts that have never been revealed, and were forgotten (or purged from record) by the time M41 rolls around.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

So will there ever be a book that has the seige of terra? preferably before i do a combat tour 

It is good however that they are showing it was a tough old slog and that chaos didnt just "lash prince" its way to terra!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Firstly, naw, it has nothing to do with the Lost Legions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can agree with this. Though I originally thought that - money being one rather important variable - new material was being created, more to lengthen the already indomitable series, merely for the sakes of it. After listening to veteran gamers, scouring through forums, reading the scarce background within the tomes of codicies and the colossal (and now banished) Wikipedia article on the Heresy, I always assumed that it was a 'straight dash to Terra', with several reasons such as, as you explained, the mythical nature of the original telling, but also hints within the latter half of _False Gods_ and _Galaxy in Flames_, detailing how Horus wanted a quick victory to the crusade and a swift defeat of his Father, lacking the stomach for protracted siege, unlike say the Iron Warriors, as being a Cythonian, a swfit and 'spear to the throat' approach would of been used, as was the Luna Wolves favoured and infamous doctrine of war.

Now, that ive gotten beyond Isstvan III, towards the realms of Isstvan V, and with your detailing, I guess there was more minor wars, betrayels and pledges of allegience upon the Galactic plane as a whole. But.. regardless, Ive always assumed that the Horus Heresy series, was to engage major events, with some fleshing out of already founded fluff, not to the lengths we have seen (Which, no doubt I need to say, has been wonderful in area`s, if not a little lagging in others)

And one more thing:biggrin: I hope you don`t take offence at the 'Money making' aspect of my original argument. Its blatant that Black Library are not _as_ heartless as other aspects of Games Workshop, but ive never been someone for 'fillers' as is the term used, though flashbacks and other events before the present situation - Descent of Angels, Fallen Angels(?) and The First Heretic) I like, as they portray events and reasoning behind events, as well as the backgrounds of certain characters (Erebus?) well.:victory:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Maybe the Ultra Smurfs rescued the remainding Salamanders... hmm... wouldn't be the first time they had to do that... Imperial Fists...


----------

